# Carte Airport pour Imac G3



## Laurent38 (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour !

Je pose peut-être une question mille fois posée :rose:, mais existe-t-il encore des cartes AirPort ancienne génération pour un Imac G3/600 MHz ? Si oui, où peut-on en trouver ? Et faut-il rajouter un adaptateur pour cette carte ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2005)

Le site:  http://www.tcsmacs.net/bluetooth.html


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2005)

Ce sujet peut également te renseigner... ou en dernier recours, Mackie  peut peut-être te dégoter quelque-chose.


----------



## Laurent38 (16 Août 2005)

Merci de vos réponses.
La carte est déjà cher, alors avec l'adaptateur en plus... Je sais que ce qui est rare est cher, mais j'aurais espéré que le prix baissent avec le temps !


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2005)

Ben ce qui risque de se passer avec le temps, c'est que cette carte (et encore plus l'adaptateur) deviennent introuvables (Apple ne les produisant plus)

Ce revendeur a 2 grands mérites:
1 - d'avoir toujours ces cartes et leurs adaptateurs en stock
2 - de ne pas les vendre plus cher que le prix qu'Apple pratiquait quand il les vendait

La seule autre solution que je connaisse pour trouver la carte, c'est sur eBay (mais la carte se vend souvent plus cher), en cherchant des bornes Airport première génération. Les bornes, elles, partent souvent pour pas très cher, alors qu'elles renferment une carte Airport tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard...


----------



## Laurent38 (16 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Les bornes, elles, partent souvent pour pas très cher, alors qu'elles renferment une carte Airport tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard...



Je ne pensais pas à ça ! Merci du tuyau !


----------



## mf2605 (17 Août 2005)

Laurent38 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je pose peut-être une question mille fois posée :rose:, mais existe-t-il encore des cartes AirPort ancienne génération pour un Imac G3/600 MHz ? Si oui, où peut-on en trouver ? Et faut-il rajouter un adaptateur pour cette carte ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses !


 Salut, Laurent
J'ai commandé une carte sur e-bay pour mon G3
A+


----------



## Laurent38 (18 Août 2005)

mf2605 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé une carte sur e-bay pour mon G3



Salut ! Et le prix de cette carte ?


----------



## mf2605 (18 Août 2005)

100¤ (y compris le port)


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2005)

mf2605 a dit:
			
		

> 100¤ (y compris le port)


 
Neuve et garantie, elle est vendue 99 Euros par The Clearance Store... 
(139 Euros en bundle avec l'adaptateur nécessaire pour l'iMac G3) !


----------



## Laurent38 (18 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Neuve et garantie, elle est vendue 99 Euros par The Clearance Store...
> (139 Euros en bundle avec l'adaptateur nécessaire pour l'iMac G3) !



C'est ce que j'ai vu, donc autant pour ce prix là l'acheter neuve !


----------

